# Giant Man Beast In Gladwin County ?



## Enigma

I was investigating A blood curdling scream I heard during the youth hunt this past year.Last night I was on the computer researching the sounds animals make from bobcats, lynx to cougers to owls, bear and wild pigs, coyote, wolfs nothing I heard sound like what we heard during the youth hunt.The sound we heard during the youth hunt sounded like one of the yells you hear on the begining of the finding big foot program.I don't know what it was i never saw anything, But I will never forget the yell and neither will my son as soon as we heard it my son said it's bigfoot dad and to keep him cool, I said no even though the hair on the back of my neck was standing up and I was a little nervous.Then my son asked me if his gun was big enough to kill bigfoot. His 7mm-08 I said yes but inside I didn't really know if it would drop something that big dead in its tracks, well lucky we never had to find out. Then during the bowhunting season. A good friend was hunting out there and heard a yell and couldn't get out of there fast enough he said it was less than a 100 yards away and he was close to his car he hurried up and got out of there. He didn't see anything either but didn't want to find out what it was. Now yesterday a friend was out on property and walked up on the biggest pile of crap with hair and bone in it he's ever seen he told me. Then I said joking around I haven't been out there since november.It couldn't have been me.lol.He's hunted in the U.P alot and said it's not a bear either.And he's seen boar crap to and it wasn't that either.Well Im going to have to ask around and see what other people are seeing or hearing
up there.:SHOCKED:


----------



## DFJISH

Pretty easy to see where this is headed.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Subscribed.


----------



## thisusernamevalid

KalamazooKid said:


> Subscribed.


 
Me too. 


Pretty sure it was a cougar. 



I feel compelled to edit my post. Gladwin County is where the Finding Bigfoot team did their show. They absolutely felt that the wooded areas around there *'looked pretty squatchy'*. 

That pretty much seals it for me.

Just sayin'...

http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/saginaw/index.ssf/2012/12/sasquatch_in_gladwin_animal_pl.html

_"People out here don&#8217;t walk these roads after dark,&#8221; she said._


----------



## Gill'in time

Squatch DNA !


----------



## Enigma

The finding Bigfoot team was a 1/2 mile from my place where it happen with the girl.


----------



## gillcommander

Seen a few women like this in a couple of Gladwin County bars. This is more likely the reason for the hairy bony crap since the Finding Bigfoot team never finds one of those SOB(s). 









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junkman

What part of Gladwin county?Cross roads?


----------



## MEL

thisusernamevalid said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it was a cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel compelled to edit my post. Gladwin County is where the Finding Bigfoot team did their show. They absolutely felt that the wooded areas around there *'looked pretty squatchy'*.
> 
> That pretty much seals it for me.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/saginaw/index.ssf/2012/12/sasquatch_in_gladwin_animal_pl.html
> 
> _"People out here don&#8217;t walk these roads after dark,&#8221; she said._


While its hard to ignore your abilitys to find cougars all over the Lower penn.....im quite sure in my expert opinion that this is a squach!!!

Take a big stick and knock on a tree 2x. if you get knocks back then its 100% proof of a squach. If you get a grunt, groan, growl, howl or squeel back thats 100% proof of a squach.
If you get pure dead silence then thats also 100% proof of it being a squach........

But then again, that just me expert opinion.

I to shall subscribe to see what others think


----------



## plugger

I was thinking a local princess on the prowl.:lol:


----------



## MEL

Then again, the big pile of crap in the woods make me think that perhaps you were visited by our very own Mr. Wm Bonney. 
He's been known to frequent Gladwin area and enjoyes a healthy crap in Michigans Great Outdoors.

The yelling could of been him after a 12 pack of Keystones.


----------



## dialed-in

KalamazooKid said:


> Subscribed.


Haha. Too funny!! I can't stop laughing. I love these kind of threads because you have to decipher between hilarious jokes and someone that had a real "scary" experience!


----------



## Big Frank 25

No thought of collect the pile and turning it over to be tested?:idea:


----------



## boomstick

It could b Manbearpig, according to Al Gore.


----------



## bowhunter42

Enigma, you let your wife out of the kitchen. 
Problem solved, but calling her a squatch is an insult to squatchs everywhere..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## GATORGETTER

Yup, "Gone Squatchin"! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Enigma, Really sorry. I need to explain what happened. I was calling my dog with a unique sound I make....that he can recognize from a great distance. Sure didn't mean to spook you and your son.

As for the huge pile of droppings, most times a huge pile like that with bone fragements in it is a wolf.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I got no idea what it was but I would scream to if I crapped out bones. Got to hurt. lol


----------



## bawplank




----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I found the droppings in question. They were along a well used deer trail in the snow. The only tracks I saw were deer tracks but pretty well degraded in the melting snow. The droppings were very large and had fur in them. My first thought was bear but they are hibernating now. Next thought was a large pig, its tracks would probably blend in with the deer tracks on the trail. Found bear droppings for sure earlier in the year in a berry patch so I know there is one around. I also heard a weird sound one night that sounded like someone getting punched in the chest. Kind of a ugh, ugh noise. Don't know what's going on up there.


----------



## thisusernamevalid

Big Frank 25 said:


> No thought of collect the pile and turning it over to be tested?:idea:


 
SHHHH! 

Jeez, why don't ya just screw up the thread? 

Look people, NO FACTS ALLOWED. 

*NEWS FLASH!*

Talk about timely!

Tonight on America, (Channel 194 if you have DISH) at 9:00 pm, on *Monsters and Mysteries in America:* 

*In Michigan*, a Wendigo turns men into cannibals, a wolf man hunts prey, Jeff Cornelius is stopped by a Manimal.

I am not kidding.


----------



## GATORGETTER

I read on a previous Squatchin thread they are very scittish, only travel downwind and parallel to game trails. I would look there for more evidence. This is how I was able to capture this image of the squatches cousin "skunk ape" while on safari in the everglades. 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thisusernamevalid

GATORGETTER said:


> I read on a previous Squatchin thread they are very scittish, only travel downwind and parallel to game trails. I would look there for more evidence.
> View attachment 54450
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
That's not a Bigfoot, it's a Swamp Ape! 

You guys don't get out much, do ya? :lol:


----------



## GATORGETTER

I have seen more and more of these signs up near Gladwin lately as well......









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GATORGETTER

thisusernamevalid said:


> That's not a Bigfoot, it's a Swamp Ape!
> 
> You guys don't get out much, do ya? :lol:


It's a snow day, I cancelled my fishing trip for the day, just playing along lol!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hawgeye

gillcommander said:


> Seen a few women like this in a couple of Gladwin County bars. This is more likely the reason for the hairy bony crap since the Finding Bigfoot team never finds one of those SOB(s).
> 
> View attachment 54442
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hahaha

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Subscribed.


----------



## Jager Pro

Don't forget it's illegal to kill one


----------



## Tron322

probly a veloceraptor. watch Jurassic park and see if that's what it sounded like.


----------



## ZFK

Being a former resident of Gladwin and graduating from there, everybody knows that it was one of the fine women that work at micellies in Harrison. All I have ever hunted up there were snipes.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodie slayer

more likely it's someone with a recording trying to scare people out of there hunting area
sounds like it works:evilsmile


----------



## Anish

Big Frank 25 said:


> No thought of collect the pile and turning it over to be tested?:idea:


That was my first thought. 

I would have gotten the hell out of there, but I would have come back with a friend. 
Would have been a little embarrassing to have to explain the fresh "pile" near the "pile" in question though! :lol:


I'm not saying I'm a believer, but if I heard a sound like that in the woods, I'd probably have a damned heart attack!


----------



## Flag Up

Did you find any jerky wrappers.....that would be proof for sure!


----------



## thisusernamevalid

I ended up flipping back and forth between Alaska the Last Frontier and Monsters and Mysteries. The good news is that the wolfman is in Wisconsin, so we only need to worry about the Windego and manimal, which was in fact our own Michigan Dogman. The bad news is, the Dogman was spotted near Holly. A guy who was repossesing a car was almost attacked. It came at him in the middle of the night. No chance it was the repossesee trying to scare him off, I guess. 

So, the northern lower no longer has a monoploy on scary monsters in the woods, SE MI has it's own monster! I mean, besides Kwami.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Ever heard a deer or snowshoe hare when a predator makes lunch out of it. The snowshoe hare can really let out a wicked yelp.


----------



## Gigantopithecus

A few years ago I was dragging a deer through a cedar swamp in the dark and right next to me was a blood curdling scream- some owl was a few feet away. Scared the crud out of me. 


I wonder what the Squatches are doing in this snowstorm?


----------



## JStaffne27

MEL said:


> While its hard to ignore your abilitys to find cougars all over the Lower penn.....im quite sure in my expert opinion that this is a squach!!!
> 
> Take a big stick and knock on a tree 2x. if you get knocks back then its 100% proof of a squach. If you get a grunt, groan, growl, howl or squeel back thats 100% proof of a squach.
> If you get pure dead silence then thats also 100% proof of it being a squach........
> 
> But then again, that just me expert opinion.
> 
> I to shall subscribe to see what others think


Lmao 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyecatcher1

Fisher make a blood curddling scream.


----------



## stickbow shooter

thisusernamevalid said:


> I ended up flipping back and forth between Alaska the Last Frontier and Monsters and Mysteries. The good news is that the wolfman is in Wisconsin, so we only need to worry about the Windego and manimal, which was in fact our own Michigan Dogman. The bad news is, the Dogman was spotted near Holly. A guy who was repossesing a car was almost attacked. It came at him in the middle of the night. No chance it was the repossesee trying to scare him off, I guess.
> 
> So, the northern lower no longer has a monoploy on scary monsters in the woods, SE MI has it's own monster! I mean, besides Kwami.


So the guy ran into the dogman while trying to repo his Cadillac ? I would of thought he would of been a truck guy. I guess he bit off more than he could chew on the payments.


----------



## Waif

eyecatcher1 said:


> Fisher make a blood curddling scream.
> 
> Fisher Cat Sounds - YouTube


Weems brand predator call distressed rabbit out of seventies a match.

Came home in wee hours south of G.R. decades ago and heard screams like bloody murder of a female out back on the old farm I rented. Not a distressed rabbit as above video sounds like at all.
Thinking it could be a cat in one of my fox sets I went out to check line with a ball bat. Nothing.


----------



## Martian

20 yeqrs ago these same close encounter people were seeing ufo's and selling their story to the enquirer. However, I give more credence to ufo's then I do 800 lb gorillas running around. I love watching the history channel, but it flat Pis%$#@^% me off on certain nights they have back to back to back episodes of bigfoot crap. Doesn't it actually have to happen to be history. It should be on the wack job channel


----------



## MEL

Silent Joe said:


> Mel
> 
> Iam sorry do I know you from somewhere? As far as a lady feeding something muffins, I think that was Aunt Bee on those old Andy Griffin reruns. Not relevant to this sorry.



Sorry. This is 100% relevant to the story. Its more relevent them any of your previous posts here.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Don't let the DNR find out. They are an endangered species. You will have to wait 30 years before they open a very limited season in very limited areas. They will create a Squatch division in the DNR so that they can promote habitat and an increased population. The price for a squatch license will be $500. They eat deer and other game animals so there goes your hunting. HSUS will get wind of it and the hunting season so they will have a division called Save the Michigan Squatch. People will be standing in front of dog food stores pestering you to sign a petition. But just think of all of the bigfoot sightseeing idiots that will flock to Gladwin looking for the beast. This will really help the economy. A $10,000 trailer house in the country will jump in price to $100,000 because a squatch is in the vicinity. :lol::lol: squatch:lol::lol:


----------



## MERGANZER

These threads kill me. Must be the squatch that steals all the trail cams so there is no evidence. I need to get Discovery channel to send me around the world looking for things that don't exist and pay me well for it. What a great job that would be. Send me to Cancun so I can search for the Chupacabra!

Ganzer


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Oscoda county, MI 2012- My girlfriend shot a doe with the crossbow, we found a pretty decent blood trail and had been following it for about 100 yards and it was starting to get dark. The blood trail led us to a small clearing in the woods that had about 40-60 marijuana plants in it! We stood there for a minute looking at what we stumbled across when boulders started practically falling out of the sky, when we heard a startling roar come from a tree. My girlfriend was so scared, she couldn't track the deer anymore after hearing that. So we went to camp, talked to the others about what had happened (everyone thought we were crazy), when we heard more noises outside of the tent. We went to investigate and sure enough there's an 8 1/2' squatch hanging up my girlfriends deer from a tree! The Bigfoot spoke English and told me it was him that threw the rocks to scare us out of his marijuana grow op. He felt bad about how scared my girlfriend had got, so he found her deer, field dressed it, and brought it back, just taking a backstrap for himself. We drank a few beers with the squatch and he smoked some squatch weed with us. Bigfoots a funny guy after a few beers lol. It was a cool experience for my girlfriends first deer kill!

Flint river outside of Flint, MI 2005- I was fishing with a few buddys on the flint river for catfish when we spotted a large figure moving closer to us along the river bank. I grabbed my gun out of my tackle box and waited. The figure sat there watching us fish. One of my buddies rods starting going off and the figure burst out of the woods throwing my friend into the river, grabbed his fishing pole, set the hook on a huge cat and started howling fighting the fish. I was real freaked out as this was only the first squatch I've ever seen, I cautiously pulled out my gun and emptied it into the squatch. We followed the blood trail along the river only to find the Bigfoot getting torn apart by a couple mountain lions. To this day I still won't go back to fish that spot, idk if I'm more scared of getting drowned by a Bigfoot for my fishing pole or getting eaten by flints hungry cougar population!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Oscoda county, MI 2012- My girlfriend shot a doe with the crossbow, we found a pretty decent blood trail and had been following it for about 100 yards and it was starting to get dark. The blood trail led us to a small clearing in the woods that had about 40-60 marijuana plants in it! We stood there for a minute looking at what we stumbled across when boulders started practically falling out of the sky, when we heard a startling roar come from a tree. My girlfriend was so scared, she couldn't track the deer anymore after hearing that. So we went to camp, talked to the others about what had happened (everyone thought we were crazy), when we heard more noises outside of the tent. We went to investigate and sure enough there's an 8 1/2' squatch hanging up my girlfriends deer from a tree! The Bigfoot spoke English and told me it was him that threw the rocks to scare us out of his marijuana grow op. He felt bad about how scared my girlfriend had got, so he found her deer, field dressed it, and brought it back, just taking a backstrap for himself. We drank a few beers with the squatch and he smoked some squatch weed with us. Bigfoots a funny guy after a few beers lol. It was a cool experience for my girlfriends first deer kill!
> 
> Flint river outside of Flint, MI 2005- I was fishing with a few buddys on the flint river for catfish when we spotted a large figure moving closer to us along the river bank. I grabbed my gun out of my tackle box and waited. The figure sat there watching us fish. One of my buddies rods starting going off and the figure burst out of the woods throwing my friend into the river, grabbed his fishing pole, set the hook on a huge cat and started howling fighting the fish. I was real freaked out as this was only the first squatch I've ever seen, I cautiously pulled out my gun and emptied it into the squatch. We followed the blood trail along the river only to find the Bigfoot getting torn apart by a couple mountain lions. To this day I still won't go back to fish that spot, idk if I'm more scared of getting drowned by a Bigfoot for my fishing pole or getting eaten by flints hungry cougar population!


It must of been what skinned that coyote and fox left on the bank of the Rifle river that some people think are dogs although there isn't any proof they are dogs. :lol::yikes:


----------



## MIfishslayer91

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> It must of been what skinned that coyote and fox left on the bank of the Rifle river that some people think are dogs although there isn't any proof they are dogs. :lol::yikes:



Lol yeah I bet the 911 dispatcher was thrilled when someone called emergency to tell them that two dogs were dead. Come on!


----------



## FREEPOP

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol yeah I bet the 911 dispatcher was thrilled when someone called emergency to tell them that two dogs were dead. Come on!


More often than not, if you call an officer directly or if there is a non-emergency line, they will tell you to call dispatch, which is 911 or RAP. That way dispatch knows who is sent out and has a record of the call and the dispatch of the officer(s).


----------



## MIfishslayer91

FREEPOP said:


> More often than not, if you call an officer directly or if there is a non-emergency line, they will tell you to call dispatch, which is 911 or RAP. That way dispatch knows who is sent out and has a record of the call and the dispatch of the officer(s).


More often than not? Strange thing is I've heard people many times calling 911 and they say that line is only for emergencies and to contact the nearest police dept. Kinda weird hearing that since my boss is a retired police dispatcher?


----------



## FREEPOP

I don't care if your boss had an affair with your grandma too. I have called on more than one occasion and was told to call the RAP line (when I needed a C.O.) or 911 (when I needed the police). I'm not making a wild *** guess.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

FREEPOP said:


> I don't care if your boss had an affair with your grandma too. I have called on more than one occasion and was told to call the RAP line (when I needed a C.O.) or 911 (when I needed the police). I'm not making a wild *** guess.



My boss had an affair with my grandma? Ur a weird duck freepop. I love it how some people get over comments on this site it's really to funny. Reminds me a lot of middle school lol. I guess I'm crazy and just imagined hearing the 911 operator say that. It's cool how a forum goes from messin around to one member with a stick up his *** getting all butt hurt because of a comment. Grow up


----------



## FREEPOP

MIfishslayer91 said:


> My boss had an affair with my grandma? Ur a weird duck freepop. I love it how some people get over comments on this site it's really to funny. Reminds me a lot of middle school lol. I guess I'm crazy and just imagined hearing the 911 operator say that. It's cool how a forum goes from messin around to one member with a stick up his *** getting all butt hurt because of a comment. Grow up


I wouldn't be bothered if you had a clue as to what you were talking about


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Lol ok free pop, whatever you say. Hope this thread can get back on track after this. I really was enjoying reading this thread!


----------



## FREEPOP

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol ok free pop, whatever you say. Hope this thread can get back on track after this. I really was enjoying reading this thread!


WHEN TO CALL 911
EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE IS NOT AVAILABLE THROUGH THIS WEB SITE
In an emergency, call 911 or your local emergency number immediately from any wired or wireless phone.
An emergency is any situation that requires immediate assistance from the police, fire department or ambulance. Examples include:
A fire
A crime, especially if in progress
A car crash, especially if someone is injured
A medical emergency, such as someone who is unconscious, gasping for air or not breathing, experiencing an allergic reaction, having chest pain, having uncontrollable bleeding, or any other symptoms that require immediate medical attention
Important: If youre not sure whether the situation is a true emergency, officials recommend calling 911 and letting the call-taker determine whether you need emergency help.
When you call 911, be prepared to answer the call-takers questions, which may include:
The location of the emergency, including the street address
The phone number you are calling from
The nature of the emergency
Details about the emergency, such as a physical description of a person who may have committed a crime, a description of any fire that may be burning, or a description of injuries or symptoms being experienced by a person having a medical emergency
Remember, the call-takers questions are important to get the right kind of help to you quickly.
Be prepared to follow any instructions the call-taker gives you. Many 911 centers can tell you exactly what to do to help in an emergency until help arrives, such as providing step-by-step instructions to aid someone who is choking or needs first aid or CPR.
Finally, do not hang up until the call-taker instructs you to.
If you dial 911 by mistake, or if a child in your home dials 911 when no emergency exists, do not hang upthat could make 911 officials think that an emergency exists, and possibly send responders to your location. Instead, simply explain to the call-taker what happened.
More Information: 
http://www.nena.org/911-tips-guidelines
CAN I SEND TEXT MESSAGES TO 911?
Almost without exception, you cannot access 911 help via text message, although new technology and regulations are anticipated that will make this possible in the future. In an emergency, dial 911 from a regular or wireless phone to access emergency help.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Thanks for proving my point that finding a dead animal isn't an emergency:lol:. If anyone wants tips on how to call 911 free pops the guy to ask. Now FreePop can you be done trying to argue about 911 on a post about Bigfoot? You know you can start a new thread about what to do in an emergency without jacking this thread?


----------



## FREEPOP

I didn't prove your point, it said if you're unsure,call 911.

Just like below:

When to call 911
Don't hesitate to call 911. The 911 system was created to make it easy to request police, fire or medical response.

Bloomington Police Dispatchers will assist you in determining the appropriate response to your call.

The Bloomington 911 system is an enhanced system, meaning that dispatchers will already have some data to help identify the location from which your call is being made. However, they will ask you a few questions to help them determine the type of assistance and where it is needed.

Call 911 whenever you need police, fire or medical response.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Lol ok free pop you can drop it now


----------



## Silent Joe

Free pop.... You are exactly correct! While I do not have any bosses In the dispatch business per se, I spent 25 years on the streets answering those calls.... But I understood Mifishslauer91 was attempting some humor.... I don't think meant any harm my friend....


----------



## Silent Joe

Sorry the misspelled words it's tough typing on phone...


----------



## FREEPOP

I know what the LEOs told me, I wasn't lying about it and I was trying to bother MI91 :evilsmile

Next question:

So if you see bigfoot, should you call 911? :evilsmile


----------



## MIfishslayer91

FREEPOP said:


> I know what the LEOs told me, I wasn't lying about it and I was trying to bother MI91 :evilsmile
> 
> Next question:
> 
> So if you see bigfoot, should you call 911? :evilsmile


Depends on if the Bigfoot is male or female and time of year haha


----------



## Silent Joe

Sorry Freepop, no point in offering an answer here...


----------



## FREEPOP

Big foot in rut = danger


----------



## Robert Holmes

So when I was deer hunting over that massive scrape waiting for the record book buck to show up. It turns out that really could have been a squatch scrape????? And the howl at night was a squatch not a yote. :lol::lol:squatch:lol::lol:


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Robert Holmes said:


> So when I was deer hunting over that massive scrape waiting for the record book buck to show up. It turns out that really could have been a squatch scrape????? And the howl at night was a squatch not a yote. :lol::lol:squatch:lol::lol:


Typically any animal you here in the woods is a Bigfoot mimicking that animal, check out finding Bigfoot lol they got it all figured out


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> Big foot in rut = danger


FREEPOP I sense you do not believe. Trust me, they are there. I've never seen one, but why would someone put their credibility out there if they weren,t sure of it? Doubting Thomas! You should be ashamed!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Maybe the dnr should have an open season on Bigfoots, zombies, dragons, unicorns, Nessies, trolls, and vampires. We could start a new forum showing all the unsuccessful hunts and trail cam pics of nothing. Monster quest and finding Bigfoot have been doin it for years!


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Maybe the dnr should have an open season on Bigfoots, zombies, dragons, unicorns, Nessies, trolls, and vampires. We could start a new forum showing all the unsuccessful hunts and trail cam pics of nothing. Monster quest and finding Bigfoot have been doin it for years!


I think you should move to the UP. They proved them wrong on the cougars! Why not Bigfoot in Gladwin Co.? We aint askin for no Federal monies to prove he's real! Just a little respect! We're just as remote as they are.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> I think you should move to the UP. They proved them wrong on the cougars! Why not Bigfoot in Gladwin Co.? We aint askin for no Federal monies to prove he's real! Just a little respect! We're just as remote as they are.


I really hope your kidding right now. It's pretty bold comparing an animal that exists and is seen by people every day around the world to a squatch which has never been found, not even a dead one.


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I really hope your kidding right now. It's pretty bold comparing an animal that exists and is seen by people every day around the world to a squatch which has never been found, not even a dead one.


Not kidding at all. Where do you think Grimm Rd. got its name? It wasn't from being a cheerful place! Ask the people from Bentley area , they'll tell you. Oh yeah, no one ever said Bigfoot was an animal!? Think about it.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

So there's a road called Grimm rd so Bigfoots must be real? If everybody sees em up there why no pics or anything at all? It's hard to believe something where there is nothing to prove it.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

2508speed said:


> Not kidding at all. Where do you think Grimm Rd. got its name? It wasn't from being a cheerful place! Ask the people from Bentley area , they'll tell you. Oh yeah, no one ever said Bigfoot was an animal!? Think about it.


Huh ???? :what::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> So there's a road called Grimm rd so Bigfoots must be real? If everybody sees em up there why no pics or anything at all? It's hard to believe something where there is nothing to prove it.


So I bet you never heard of th Hemlock Ghost either? Where did that blu light come from? Big Foots eyes, that's where! Everyone thinks his eyes glow red, but they are actually blue. When the forests were cut down in So. Mi. the Big Foots went north. Google it.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> So I bet you never heard of th Hemlock Ghost either? Where did that blu light come from? Big Foots eyes, that's where! Everyone thinks his eyes glow red, but they are actually blue. When the forests were cut down in So. Mi. the Big Foots went north. Google it.


Now I know your kidding! Lol


----------



## 2508speed

I'm not kidding! Check out the Bentley Bar sometime.


----------



## 2508speed

It's right off Grimm Rd.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

2508speed said:


> I'm not kidding! Check out the Bentley Bar sometime.


Yea that's where the "squatchs" are and their mean too with no teeth !!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Yeah definately not gona drive to a bar in the up to ask some drunk folk about Bigfoot.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Yeah definately not gona drive to a bar in the up to ask some drunk folk about Bigfoot.


Lol don't waste you money !!  I have property up there and have never seen a trace of that invisible beast except at the "bar" !!! Lol

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Lol don't waste you money !!  I have property up there and have never seen a trace of that invisible beast except at the "bar" !!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Lol wasn't going to. They are there though dude, with glowing blue eyes.


----------



## Silent Joe

Home brew sounds good, R. Holmes, I tasted that ale and thought I swallowed some chew or something - nearly choked! I am not much of drinker but for an occasional glass of wine during holidays with family or two ice cold bud lights with neighbors and family.... Those wild days beer drinking slipped away in youth. German beer was treacherous! All part of Army days. 

Freepop, you mentioned coyote skinned and I am not familiar with that.... What were you referring to? Not sure what you guys were talking about... What were details?


----------



## Silent Joe

I will stick to ice cold cranberry juice or ice tea, if I had to choose.


----------



## FREEPOP

Silent Joe said:


> Freepop, you mentioned coyote skinned and I am not familiar with that.... What were you referring to? Not sure what you guys were talking about... What were details?


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=503029


----------



## Silent Joe

Just read the thread and it is quite disturbing. Never seen or heard of that type skinning occurring before, but I also found it equally interesting that it was still in process of bleeding. There were no tracks on the snow, no snow on the animals so, I would wonder if they were placed here after snowfall. It certainly leaves me with lot's of questions: it was difficult to see from the photos so it was hard to see what type of cutting tool was used. Was it a serrated blade, a jagged cut like a saw, a rip or break. Was it possible they were dropped or thrown there? We're they frozen stiff or soft? Lot's of questions....


----------



## Silent Joe

What County did that occur in?


----------



## itchn2fish

Man Claims in Police Complaint That a Pizza-Eating Bigfoot Vandalized His Property. By Melissa Locker @woolyknickersJan. 13, 2014
Its a hard time to be a Sasquatch.
While one man is claiming that he shot Bigfoot, another is demanding police bust the squatch for vandalism.
Anthony Padilla of Breckendridge, Mich. wants the Midland police to help prove the existence of Bigfoot. When he came to the police station last week he had already done the detective work and was armed with evidence of Bigfoots existence on his property in Michigan, including photos, empty pizza boxes, some dirt and alleged Bigfoot scat, according to a report from the Midland County Sheriffs Office obtained by The Huffington Post. In the incident report, Deputy Thomas Anderson said Padilla asked that the food boxes and scat be tested for DNA.
He was kindly told that DNA processing is only used for serious crimes and that bigfoot is not a suspect in any criminal activity, Anderson wrote. I explained that scat would not contain DNA, and he was reminded that MSP (Michigan State Police) wont process it.
After an encounter with what he believed was a hunter in a ghillie suit (TMYK!) on his property turned into a spiritual experience, 52-year old Padilla is now adamant in his belief that Bigfoot is living on his property. I got to confront this guy I was a little nervous. He was all huge like a basketball player mixed with a wrestler football type size, said Padilla in the video above. He started getting blurry, he started getting fuzzy, I started to see antlers starting to evolve and boom he turned around and gave me a vision of a white deers tale of two hooves jumping away from me trying to forget what I have seen.
Padilla now scatters pizza boxes around his property in the hopes of luring Bigfoot back. His interest in the Sasquatch isnt purely academic, though. Padilla apparently told the Midland police that he wanted them to verify his claim so that he could win a $10 million cash prize from reality show 10 Million Dollar Bigfoot Bounty. Sadly, Midland County Sheriff Scott Stephenson told The Huffington Post they will not be taking any further action on Padillas request.
http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/13...pizza-eating-bigfoot-vandalized-his-property/


----------



## FREEPOP

Bait piles for bigfoot are legal?


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Silent Joe said:


> All the silliness aside, I know you guys are smart enough to know the real deal. Some say there has been a body, a picture, a this and that.... But there has but in your that is still not enough but that's okay. The information is there in plain sight, but nobody is going to place in your lap to convince you either. In humble opinion, it boils down to economics.... Money.
> Remember it took a long time for people to believe there were wolves in Michigan.... It took a long time to convince people cougars were roaming the state.


Well if someone has found a body and there are pictures etc. why don't you share some that arent extremely stupid and fake or unidentifiable like every pic or video I've ever seen in my life. Another thing, Bigfoots are in michigan because we're in a bad economic state huh. I would really love to see some of these pictures and what not of this big ol monkey man that EVERYBODY sees.


----------



## Jager Pro

Silent Joe said:


> All the silliness aside, I know you guys are smart enough to know the real deal. Some say there has been a body, a picture, a this and that.... But there has but in your that is still not enough but that's okay. The information is there in plain sight, but nobody is going to place in your lap to convince you either. In humble opinion, it boils down to economics.... Money.
> Remember it took a long time for people to believe there were wolves in Michigan.... It took a long time to convince people cougars were roaming the state.


Everyone knew there were cougars in the UP, the DNR just dragged their feet in admiting it.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

That is one wild comparison, I've never heard someone say there's no such thing as cougars or wolves, pretty much saying there's cougars in the u.p. so why couldn't there be Bigfoots is pretty ridiculous. People doubted there being a well known animal in a place, people doubt Bigfoots entire existence.


----------



## Silent Joe

Jagger pro - I agree with you, that was my point. Of course there are wolves and cougars everybody seems to know except for those who cannot for economic reasons .... I think.


----------



## Silent Joe

Mifishalauer91- First of all understand this you don't write the ground rules for this discussion. I am not your fool.... I am not your boy. I don't need to a damn thing to you got it? If you want rub somebody for fun join a sauna. If you want to know about the subject matter just ask. The world doesn't evolve around you my friend... If you want to ridicule somebody I am not that person. People that encounter these things don't know what to make of the because they have human like appearances....


----------



## Silent Joe

There have been dozens of LEOs that have seen them or had to respond to calls about them. They don't know anymore about them the rest of us but I guarantee you as long as we continue to treat it as joke, you will never know the real story behind them and neither will anyone else. People just don't want the ridicule and so you don't hear all that goes on. In my opinion, until we (you and I) learn to listen without ridicule and criticizing then more people will come forward. You don't have to believe a thing I say.... You can roll your eyes.... But I am no fool either. As a college educated person that worked the streets my personal interest is knowing whether they are friend or foe.


----------



## 2508speed

Joe in my opinion I would say they are neither friend nor foe. They just want to be left alone and be with their own kind. Thus their elusiveness.


----------



## Silent Joe

Thank you for comment 2508 Speed - I am inclined to believe the same simply based on some of the reports I seen.


----------



## FREEPOP

Economic issues? Are they here for a bridge card and Obama phone?


----------



## DoughBallzDeep

2508speed said:


> Joe in my opinion I would say they are neither friend nor foe. They just want to be left alone and be with their own kind. Thus their elusiveness.


Yes. They are elusive. Like indivisible shadows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent Joe

I see more personal confrontations the deeper folks venture into isolated areas. I think some people want treat the things like pets so they feed them.... When they do that they cause problems for others when they stop. What am I talking about?


----------



## Silent Joe

Freepop you may be on to something, tell you what, of you ever encounter one ask th will ya?


----------



## Silent Joe

There lots of reports of people claims to be harassed by these things in the form of screaming outside their windows, pounding on the side of their house, peeking in their windows and leaving behind huge tracks in the lawn.... A few people moved out of their houses to escape the problems. I think it starts when some dummy starts leaving food out for them i.e. Pizza and blueberry muffins. When they stop and move somebody else moves I'm and Whalla! You got problems....


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> Economic issues? Are they here for a bridge card and Obama phone?


Obama phones would not work for a bigfoot, even if they did know how to use one. Their force field would interfere with the signal. Leave the politics out of this discussion.


----------



## Silent Joe

There have been reports of these things walking up on guys in their stands, looking up, screaming like a wild lion and shaking the tree... While I cannot say for certain what the message is but it can't be a friendly welcome. There are a few reports of hunters hearing branches breaking with deer being chased by these things... Tell me of you were the hunter where do you share this encounter? Here? For what? Certainly not for the friendly runs or ridicule. So a lot of these experiences are never shared for the reasons I listed. Even if what I say wasn't truth, would you rather not know about it and ride the headwind without knowing? Not me brother, I like to know all I can about something. Sort of like being ready rather than having to get ready....


----------



## Silent Joe

Freepop- follow your own suggestion and leave politics out of it.


----------



## Silent Joe

Okay that's enough for today. You guys have a great day, be safe and take care....


----------



## Enigma

When I posted this I know people would make fun of it or with it. All I know is what I heard. I've been in jungles in central america. The howel monkeys are loud but nothing like this, It was less than 80 yards away from us but its so thick that i couldn't see any thing. All i can say is wait till it happens to you i bet most would not post it on here if they heard it or even saw some thing.I put out more camera's maybe ill get something on one of them i dont know all i can do is try.


----------



## Petronius

Enigma said:


> When I posted this I know people would make fun of it or with it. All I know is what I heard. I've been in jungles in central america. The howel monkeys are loud but nothing like this, It was less than 80 yards away from us but its so thick that i couldn't see any thing. All i can say is wait till it happens to you i bet most would not post it on here if they heard it or even saw some thing.I put out more camera's maybe ill get something on one of them i dont know all i can do is try.


You're not going to ge a picture of them. They are camera shy.


----------



## Petronius

itchn2fish said:


> Man Claims in Police Complaint That a Pizza-Eating Bigfoot Vandalized His Property. By Melissa Locker @woolyknickersJan. 13, 2014
> Its a hard time to be a Sasquatch.
> While one man is claiming that he shot Bigfoot, another is demanding police bust the squatch for vandalism.
> Anthony Padilla of Breckendridge, Mich. wants the Midland police to help prove the existence of Bigfoot. When he came to the police station last week he had already done the detective work and was armed with evidence of Bigfoots existence on his property in Michigan, including photos, empty pizza boxes, some dirt and alleged Bigfoot scat, according to a report from the Midland County Sheriffs Office obtained by The Huffington Post. In the incident report, Deputy Thomas Anderson said Padilla asked that the food boxes and scat be tested for DNA.
> He was kindly told that DNA processing is only used for serious crimes and that bigfoot is not a suspect in any criminal activity, Anderson wrote. I explained that scat would not contain DNA, and he was reminded that MSP (Michigan State Police) wont process it.
> After an encounter with what he believed was a hunter in a ghillie suit (TMYK!) on his property turned into a spiritual experience, 52-year old Padilla is now adamant in his belief that Bigfoot is living on his property. I got to confront this guy I was a little nervous. He was all huge like a basketball player mixed with a wrestler football type size, said Padilla in the video above. He started getting blurry, he started getting fuzzy, I started to see antlers starting to evolve and boom he turned around and gave me a vision of a white deers tale of two hooves jumping away from me trying to forget what I have seen.
> Padilla now scatters pizza boxes around his property in the hopes of luring Bigfoot back. His interest in the Sasquatch isnt purely academic, though. Padilla apparently told the Midland police that he wanted them to verify his claim so that he could win a $10 million cash prize from reality show 10 Million Dollar Bigfoot Bounty. Sadly, Midland County Sheriff Scott Stephenson told The Huffington Post they will not be taking any further action on Padillas request.
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/13...pizza-eating-bigfoot-vandalized-his-property/



He says his house is built on an old Indian burial ground. That could explain it, but I really think he got the wrong type of mushrooms on his pizza.


----------



## 2508speed

Enigma said:


> When I posted this I know people would make fun of it or with it. All I know is what I heard. I've been in jungles in central america. The howel monkeys are loud but nothing like this, It was less than 80 yards away from us but its so thick that i couldn't see any thing. All i can say is wait till it happens to you i bet most would not post it on here if they heard it or even saw some thing.I put out more camera's maybe ill get something on one of them i dont know all i can do is try.


First of Bigfoot is migratory. He leaves the colder climate around Labor Day. Think Hummingbirds. They both leave at the same time. Putting cameras out in the winter is a waste of time.


----------



## 2508speed

The guy with the pizzas is going about it all wrong. Big foot does not eat Pizza. But he will lay in ambush of the mice and other critters that come to the bait out of camera range.


----------



## FREEPOP

2508speed said:


> First of Bigfoot is migratory. He leaves the colder climate around Labor Day. Think Hummingbirds. They both leave at the same time. Putting cameras out in the winter is a waste of time.


I think I saw one hitchhiking once.


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> I think I saw one hitchhiking once.


Now I'm calling BS on that! Why didn't you turn around and at least try to interact with him? If you did see one, it would be a life altering experience. Again Freepop I think you're trying to stir the pot.


----------



## FREEPOP

2508speed said:


> Now I'm calling BS on that! Why didn't you turn around and at least try to interact with him? If you did see one, it would be a life altering experience. Again Freepop I think you're trying to stir the pot.


My mom warned me about picking up strange bigfoots.


----------



## 2508speed

Admit it Freepop! you know they are out there! Your Mom told you they were! Stop denying it! It's ok. It really is.


----------



## Silent Joe

That's real funny Freepop .... 

--Motorist observed a 7-8 foot bipedal animal with a male organ walking toward the vehicle*MI 
--Human-like size creature caught in their headlights standing upright on the side of the road*MI
--Large 8 foot Bigfoot creature standing upright in the road causes vehicle to slam brakes*MI 
--Car collides with bipedal creature smashing through his windshield*MI
--Car struck by Bigfoot, Bigfoot dragging deer carcass*MI
--Couple driving seen three large bipedal animals crossing highway in daylight*MI
--Driver of lifted truck sees big bipedal creature crossing a 24 foot wide road in four steps *MI 
--Driver sees 7-8' feet tall hairy creature with a mans face standing by woods watching him*MI
--Driver smells sulfuric smell, sees large black thing on two legs near the shoulder of the road*MI
--Man on freeway stops his vehicle sees a 7 foot tall bipedal not far from his broken down car *MI
--Mother and daughter driving see tall Bigfoot creature running from the road to the woods *MI 
--Firefighters have near collision with large Bigfoot animal crossing the road in front of vehicle*MI
--Police call about motorist who says tall hairy biped jumped on her car breaking her windshield*MI
--U.S. Air Force security police see large hairy biped crossing the road in front of them*MI
--Utility worker sees Bigfoot creature walk across road on very cold sleety night*MI


----------



## 2508speed

Thanks Silent Joe for chiming in! I'm at wits end dealing with these Wakos! I'm there to support the cause.


----------



## Silent Joe

This is just a pinch of what some people report happening around their homes or cabins.

--Farmer sees biped figure come out of the underbrush thrashing and grunting toward him*MI
--Farmer sees strange tall creature one mile south of where a patrol officer reported a sighting*MI
--Family stops eating smells sulfur, felt feelings of being watched, hair rising on their necks*MI 
--Family fled their home when they heard loud grunts and found huge prints and never returned*MI
--Family found eighteen inch footprints after two night cycles of bloodcurdling screams *MI
--Family gathering on back porch talking interrupted by loud siren type scream forces them indoors *MI 
--Two Bigfoot chattering back and forth whack side of trailer as they walk past *MI
--Woman complains her sleep is disrupted by loud screams in woods at night *MI 
--3-year-old alone outside house starts screaming "Monster Mommy, Monster it ran away&#8221;*MI 
--Air was odorous, dogs going crazy, looked outside seen 8 foot human shaped creature in their yard*MI 
--Resident surrounded by forest hears pounding on his cabin wall finds massive footprints*MI 
--Residents experience pounding on the side of their home late at night, see tall black animal *MI 
--Residents hear screams, howls, causing animals to act up and get nervous*MI


----------



## 2508speed

How can they even dispute those facts?


----------



## Silent Joe

Like primates often do, some people report seeing them running on all fours. 

--Landowner raising deer sees Bigfoot creature from tree stand running on all fours growling*MI 
--Large bipedal figure chasing car on all fours at 40 mph*MI
--Man reports a very large black dog and loud screams believed to be a Bigfoot running on all fours *MI 
--Motorist seen large animal ran out of the woods crossing the road three leaps on four legs*MI 
--Motorists seen two huge broad black gorilla&#8217;s like &#8220;Chows&#8221; on steroids huddled on all fours*MI
--Security patrolling buildings seen tall biped figure alternating from all fours to two legs*MI
--Seen a knuckle walking Bigfoot on all fours *MI 
--Seen a screaming 12 ft bipedal animal with red eyes leaped over a cow on all fours and it stood up*MI
--Very tall upright creature with a bloody stomach hit road and ran into corn field on all fours*MI


----------



## 2508speed

People seem to forget that we are also primates. There could be a link!


----------



## Silent Joe

They are known as watchers. They appear to have a fascination with little children and women in particular. In a book titled: Missing 411, by David Paulides, a former police officer from California writes two books detailing missing people inside the woods throughout the United States. If you have not read it, please do. If you prefer to sneer or ridicule any longer and still doubt, go to the library, save yourself $50.00 dollars, and read it. Better yet, if I arouse your curiosity and you want to save some money go to Amazon and read the reviews. I read it and I think he references about missing persons from Michigan in it. 

--Bigfoot type creature watching woman her two kids outside and sees sets of eyes in the woods*MI 
--Camper sees hairy biped figure on two legs with a dog face off in the weeds watching them*MI
--Campers followed marks into the woods where they see bipedal figure staring at them screaming*MI
--Corn pickers detect horrible smell and see tall creature on edge of woods watching them*MI
--Hikers heard crunching branches, smelled strong odor of rotten eggs sensed being watched*MI
--Hikers see very large black hairy bipedal creature staring at them in woods*MI
--Hikers stiffened under a withering glare of a tall unhuman bipedal hairy creature*MI
--Large brown Bigfoot watching hunter, heard loud baby crying and Bigfoot groaned and left*MI
--7 ft biped seen standing under a tree with its arm draped under a branch watching kids*MI
--A full grown Bigfoot and juvenile creature about 5&#8217;6&#8221; tall seen watching at kids and waving at them*MI 
--Bigfoot ape type man standing in distance watching kids at play in woods*MI
--Children frightened by large black hairy figure watching them in the woods just ahead of them*MI
--Troopers on call about large hairy bipedal animal watching kids playing in yard*MI


----------



## Silent Joe

Peculiar and yet, odd behavior points to rather curious fascination with human behavior too. Window Peeping is not unique to Michigan, there are a number of similar reports across the country reporting the same type of odd behavior. Are all of the people reporting crazy? Are they making stories up? Where do these people go to talk about these happenings but for Bigfoot Research Groups. 

--Red-haired, "monster" spotted peering into its windows by several residents*MI 
--Asleep at roadside rest area awakened by smells, sees large Bigfoot gazing in the windshield*MI
--Asleep by screen window smells odor sees Bigfoot looking down at him and roars like a lion*MI 
--Awoke sensing gazing eyes hears deep breathing and something brushing against trailer*MI 
--Huge shaggy Bigfoot blocking out light found peering in bathroom window*MI
--Husband and wife cannot sleep without curtains closed, seen glowing eyes outside *MI 
--Light taps on windows, howls in the woods and outside house *MI
--Man chases Bigfoot away from house found squatting off his back deck windows peeping*MI


----------



## 2508speed

Enough Silent Joe! I think with these facts you should have the OP opine! And I do think we were being a little brash on The Fish Slaying Guy and Freepop! I really think you're being to hard on them! After all they have a reputation to live up to on these sacred forums. They are out there.


----------



## Silent Joe

Do they possess human like intellect? Do they communicate? The answer is yes, in some form they vocalize words that you and I can understand. What do they sound like? Whatever your memory conjures up of the worse horror flick mimicking a human voice, and that is what it sounds like. Wood knocking, rock clacking, whistling, whispering and mimicking sounds of birds and animals are other forms of communication. 

Wood Knocking

--Bigfoot Researcher hears sounds of tree knocking and unintelligible talking deep in the woods*MI 
--Deer feeding suddenly spook and run, see tall Bigfoot walk across field to woods *MI 
--Hikers have a chilling experience when they hear loud tree banging and wood knocking *MI 
--Awakened by tree knocking outside in the brush and woods *MI
--County Sheriff&#8217;s investigate noise complaint regarding loud screeching, wood knocking *MI
--County Sheriff's on call about tree knocks, screeching and loud howls in the woods*MI
--Deer hunter watching deer some hears stick banging and wild screams and howls*MI
--French explorer is set upon by the Bigfoot creature which leapt in front of him with a stick (1701)*MI
--Guest of Bed & Breakfast by forest and swamp hears a "baseball bat banging on trees"*MI
--Heard rocks thrown at house and strange wood knocks in woods*MI


----------



## Silent Joe

Thank you 2508speed, I understand. I would like to hope that we can be grown up about things we don't fully understand and allow people to discuss free of all the ridicule or we will never be quite able to fully measure the true extent of this anomaly. 

You know the connecting thread to all the reports that people write is this, everyone one of them say the same thing: Please do not use my name, keep my name private, I just don't want to be ridiculed. 

In my opinion that is one of the most difficult things to do yet, the easiest, that is just listen. Let folks speak freely and hear what they have to say then make up one's own mind for themselves. They do not have to believe but at the very least they can never say they never heard of it before. I know its difficult to wrap your (not you personally us in general terms) head around it, I get that. It certainly not exactly what I was taught in school and it go against my religious upbringing. I never heard of this before either until I listened and did my own study and yup, something is there but what is it?


----------



## MEL

Silent Joe said:


> --Guest of Bed & Breakfast by forest and swamp hears a "baseball bat banging on trees"*MI


now i know that is BS cause that was just Miggy hitting three homers at Comerica Park.........they just hear the homer up north.


----------



## 2508speed

When Miggy hits 3 homers in 1 day, that is about as rare as a Bigfoot sighting! Welcome aboard Mel. Another believer.


----------



## 2508speed

Keep the faith Silent Joe! They want to believe!


----------



## bradb460

I find this subject quite interesting. While what we believe to be common sense tells me that they don't exist (physically anyways), I have a hard time believing all these reports are fabricated. I try to be a very open minded person but at this point I'm still leaning toward them not existing.
But there are a few things that I just can't explain that keep me wondering.
The PG film comes to mind, if you look at that closely with an open mind and at least some understanding of human proportions it seems that it's more than a man in a costume. And why bother putting breasts on it? If it's a hoax, it's by far the best one ever to be pulled off. In 1967 Hollywood did not even have the resources to make such a well fitting/lifelike costume. But the key to seeing this stuff is to have an open mind, most people do not, especially when it's something they can't explain. 
A fellow that my wife works with has a close relative that used to really enjoy hunting and fishing. He suddenly quit going completely, one of the relatives noticed and asked him why he had not been going. After some prodding he reluctantly told him what happened. This is an older gentlemen who drives truck and one night he saw or is convinced he saw a bigfoot cross the road. He was heading down M55 between cadillac and manistee in the vicinity of star corners when he saw it. It was night time and he could see some deer crossing the road up ahead so he slowed way down, he pretty much came to a stop. After the deer were out of sight he said a large two legged thing came out of the woods and crossed in front of his truck, he said it's head was about the same height as his, well above the hood of his semi.
His family does not know what to think of it, he used to love to go in the woods and now he won't. He doesn't care to talk about it either. He is not a hoaxer or liar the family says so they have no choice but to believe he honestly feels he saw it. 
So what did he see that seems so real that he would quit doing things he loves? Did he nod off for a second and dream it? Hallucination maybe? I don't know, but I would not ridicule him, it obviously bothered him greatly. 
I have a tough time believing there is large ape like things roaming the woods of michigan, which by the way is far from "remote". There are alot of things that I don't understand so who am I to decide what can and can't be real? Happy squatchin!!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

You're right silent joe, I'm definately not your boy, far from it lol. When the hell did I ever say I wrote the ground rules for squatch? Everyone already knows your the author of that one. Who else could come up with crazy enough stuff to say Bigfoots have force fields that don't allow them to use cell phones? ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! How in the world did you come up with this assumption. I'm not saying I wrote the book. I just keep hearing you say all this crazy $h1+ and whenever I ask whenever I ask how you came up with that, it's change of subject and I'm just some idiot for even questioning Bigfoots existence.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

I'm guessing Bigfoot had a cell phone and saw silent joe in the woods and told him he needed joe to dial it an order him a pizza because his forcefield wont let him, plus the people stopped feeding the Bigfoot. Oh wait Bigfoots don't like pizza right? Wasn't it you that determined that one to?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I'm guessing Bigfoot had a cell phone and saw silent joe in the woods and told him he needed joe to dial it an order him a pizza because his forcefield wont let him, plus the people stopped feeding the Bigfoot. Oh wait Bigfoots don't like pizza right? Wasn't it you that determined that one to?


Lmao, he likes pizza just not with " shrooms" !!!!! Lol

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Lmao, he likes pizza just not with " shrooms" !!!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Lmao man you better watch it throwing out accusations on Bigfoot. I'm just waitin for silent joe to chime in "if you guys were real Bigfoot experts like me you would already know Bigfoot is immune to shrooms, he prefers LSD" but completely serious when he says it.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Lol !!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## FREEPOP

There are probably as many UFO reports over the years and IMO the odds favor them being real vs. large foot.


----------



## Fabner1

FREEPOP said:


> There are probably as many UFO reports over the years and IMO the odds favor them being real vs. large foot.



Pop,

Quit hatin' on the bigun'!

All you Foot deniers are givin' me the quick step!:tdo12:

Old Fred


----------



## MIfishslayer91

FREEPOP said:


> There are probably as many UFO reports over the years and IMO the odds favor them being real vs. large foot.


Definately dude, atleast when people can't explain UFOs they're usually just lights in the sky supposedly not residing here. People say Bigfoots come right to their door, get in there trash, buncha stuff, plus they live in are woods we hunt and still come up with nothing?


----------



## Jager Pro

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Definately dude, atleast when people can't explain UFOs they're usually just lights in the sky supposedly not residing here. People say Bigfoots come right to their door, get in there trash, buncha stuff, plus they live in are woods we hunt and still come up with nothing?


Yeah that's the thing. A lot of Bigfoot sightings are just made up by people seeking attention. At least a good majority of UFO cases are simple mistakes. I've seen mysterious lights in the sky, I doubt it was aliens but I still have no idea what it was.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

First of all--this is my favorite thread and the first one I look at anytime I get on Michigan Sportsman. 

I believe we may have some evidence that Bigfoot is in the Kalamazoo area also. There is thread in the South West Streams that leads me to think that Bigfoot may exist and is a member of this forum. Here is the evidence. Someone posted

"I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on where I can find bootfoot waders in size 18. Im going to buy my girlfriends dad a pair but im having a hard time finding a pair."

Obviously, he has infiltrated our site and it now trying to find ways to harass fisherman during the spring and summer while staying dry and comfortable.:lol:


----------



## Jager Pro

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> First of all--this is my favorite thread and the first one I look at anytime I get on Michigan Sportsman.
> 
> I believe we may have some evidence that Bigfoot is in the Kalamazoo area also. There is thread in the South West Streams that leads me to think that Bigfoot may exist and is a member of this forum. Here is the evidence. Someone posted
> 
> "I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on where I can find bootfoot waders in size 18. Im going to buy my girlfriends dad a pair but im having a hard time finding a pair."
> 
> Obviously, he has infiltrated our site and it now trying to find ways to harass fisherman during the spring and summer while staying dry and comfortable.:lol:


I think the only smart thing to do, is to study Jack Link's Beef Jerkey commercials and learn what not to do if we ever face a bigfoot


----------



## Silent Joe

MiFishSlayer91 - Please accept my deepest apologies, I suppose I was a bit terse. Sometimes its the manner in which a question is asked rather than the message itself, for that reason I extend my hand .... 

Look I am no expert on the subject matter either, I am as puzzled as most. I do know it is difficult to reckon with the thought that we (you and I) are not exclusive in this world. Everyday there are new plants, new animals, new forms of life being discovered that did not exist when my textbooks were printed back in the day. 

You mentioned something about force field or cell phones and you sort of lost me there, as I am not sure where that was mentioned by me so I have nothing that I can offer you for that. Once again I wanted to apologize to you for being obnoxious and short, please accept that in goodwill my friend. 

~Silent Joe


----------



## 2508speed

Today while coming back from Easter dinner down state on I75, I came up on the M61 exit. I thought What the heck. Took the exit and headed towards Grimm Rd. Turned south on Center Fire Lane and drove a couple miles to Grimm Rd. It was getting dark, so I didn,t have the courage to turn on to Grimm. I simply turned around and headed out the way I came. I don't know, but the deer along side the road sure were acting skittish. Hair on the back of my neck was standing up.


----------



## Silent Joe

Real Screamer 86 - Actually if you were to review the happenings in other states you would find Michigan incidents a bit more tame in comparison. Imagine being way up in the woods country taking care of some business in an out house you open the door with that customary guilty look and come face-to-face with this thing.... staring you down....trying to figure out who you are... You would probably (I would) go back inside and slam the door shut and wait it out. Lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Speaking of oscoda county Bigfoots, does anybody else remember hearing all them stories about Bigfoot living in the foley swamp by luzerne?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Silent Joe said:


> Real Screamer 86 - I gathered little more than a 1,000 of these from open sources as well as those from a variety of researchers. Some of them date back 1700 through 1800s as well as to the present.


Then why isn't there any proof of these fake things !!!:rolleyes

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Silent Joe

2508speed- Hmmm... that's usually a good indicator... skittish deer, hair rising up.... Humans (me and you) are all rather intelligent in comparison to animals in that we are all graced with our own natural senses. Some training I took many years ago, in Southfield, Mi., called EST (not ESP) accentuated and trained all that paid the top dollar to attend. One of the pieces of training that I took away from that, and used many times in my line of work since, was teaching yourself to heighten your senses. 

Try this sometime: Go into a busy Mall, a busy restaurant or auditorium find yourself a good seat, and make yourself comfortable. Pick a target (person) someplace in the crowd a distance away preferably with their back turned away from you. Now stare that's all....just stare. The object of the exercise is to develop a sensitivity strong enough to cause the individual (your staring to turn around and look) and you should get some interesting results. 

If you have never done this or if it sounds too strange don't try it. It is something you have practice over and again. If the individual is accomplished and sensitive (you will never know this you try it) they turn around, find you in the crowd and look dead in the eye like somebody just pricked them with a needle. In that you just politely nod or smile and glance away. 

That could explain why some people are more sensitive to the presence of these biped things even though cannot see them, they are watching you. Make sense?


----------



## Silent Joe

Reel Screamer86- Get out the eye wash lubricator and get ready for response. The short answer is there are Fools who need attention, they have some deficient psychosis that can only be fulfilled by making up spoofs for laughs. There is an old saying: You may have to work for some fools but you should not be expected to speak for them too!


----------



## Silent Joe

Reel Screamer86- Proof to you is different than proof to me.... I mean proof to me was somebody breaking into a car, a home, stealing a car, assaulting somebody with a good witness. 

Your case is made with a good witness period. Sure fingerprints are helpful, DNA is extremely costly and impractical in those situations and you simply do not produce a body or bones to make a report. Native Americans claim they were cannibals, so if I believe that I can deduce that probably they eat the remains. If not, then I suppose the remains rot and decay like other animals in the woods. I have never found dead bear or cougar of old age in the woods but I do not suggest they don't exist simply because I did not see them. 

Proof to me is somebody very large stalking and peeking somebody. Because of its immense size it may intimidate me, make me fearful that it has the means of destroying me. Not just that but it acting out character of what is normally expected in a civil society. In that case you need a good witness and in the outside world that you and I recognize the problem is wisked off to the county jail for lockup or mental institution for observation. 

Nowhere does a law enforcement demand of the witness to produce bones, a body, DNA, hair samples or even a photograph. If somebody throws rocks at you while growling, you better not produce a body! 

So my question to you is why then do people demand a higher standard of people simply traumatized by their experiences when they report it? There is something wrong with that way of thinking ....


----------



## Silent Joe

Good night my fellow sportsmen and women ... I'm out of here.


----------



## Creek-Chub

2508speed said:


> I am not stringing Silent Joe along. The man truly speaks from his heart. With his experience being a PI, I believe we can make contact with bigfoot. But I still believe there is a concentration of them in Gladwin County. We should concentrate on that area.


Touché'



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## topgun47

MERGANZER said:


> These threads kill me. * Must be the squatch that steals all the trail cams so there is no evidence*. I need to get Discovery channel to send me around the world looking for things that don't exist and pay me well for it. What a great job that would be. Send me to Cancun so I can search for the Chupacabra!
> 
> Ganzer




Just like the global warming deniers, we are now documenting bigfoot deniers.


For your information sir, EVERYONE who is anyone in bigfoot research, knows that the beast is camera shy.


----------



## topgun47

FREEPOP said:


> I don't care if your boss had an affair with your grandma too. I have called on more than one occasion and was told to call the RAP line (when I needed a C.O.) or 911 (when I needed the police). I'm not making a wild *** guess.




I called 911 one time because the fries they handed me at the drive-thru were luke warm and not hot. They were actually rude to me. Can you believe that? 

The nerve of some people!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Way too many kool aids


----------



## Silent Joe

Top Gun- You are correct, that is what the understanding is. Whether or not these intelligent bipeds sense or hear infrasound or smell or somehow know when and where these trail cams are located they avoid them .... There has been success on newer generation of heat detecting cameras though but they are extremely costly - not something you leave in the woods. One researcher mounted a camera on his back pack solely to video record activity while his back was turned and recorded tree peeking and stalking, all while his head was turned forward with a camera though.


----------



## Silent Joe

2508speed- From what I see the area you described is Gladwin County, is that correct? It is close to Alger. Last year there was a reporting around the M61 near and Woodenshoe area. 

Mifishslayer91- Foley Swamp area is located in Oscoda, and that area has generated about 20 such reports. Maybe more&#8230;. Who knows. I am not certain anyone will ever get an accurate number of encounters because people are reticent about reporting them. In other words, people are reluctant due to the ridicule stemming from going public with them. So as outdoorsmen we go into areas blind sighted, unknowing of what others may have experienced, all because people don&#8217;t want to be called names for reporting them.


----------



## Silent Joe

Smallmouth Chaser- "My wife's uncle (a very reliable person) says that he was driving on a stretch of back road between Manistee and Ludington when three very large black bipeds walked across the road in front of him. He says that they crossed with two steps and disappeared into the brush." 

Could you determine the year and county of that encounter? That was very interesting because it was a multiple sighting whereas more than one was sighted in a group moving. There were two other similar reports in past years where three were spotted moving in and out of fields or crossing roads. 

During the early turn of the century a farming family watched a group of five bipedal creatures (Big and little) swim across a small lake or pond to a little island where they were believed to have habituated. All of this witnessed by a farming family. The father strictly forbade his wife and children from ever speaking of this until this one child who in their twilight years passed it on to her grand-daughter.


----------



## Silent Joe

Robert Holmes- Share your experience ....


----------



## Silent Joe

Bradb460- 

That had to be either Manistee or Wexford County inside the hug Manistee forest. Could you find out what year that would have been? That area inside the Manistee has seen about 17 similar reports dating back from 1962 to last year. Wexford County had its earliest report in 1881 and last one in the fall of 2001.


----------



## 2508speed

Silent Joe said:


> 2508speed- From what I see the area you described is Gladwin County, is that correct? It is close to Alger. Last year there was a reporting around the M61 near and Woodenshoe area.
> 
> Mifishslayer91- Foley Swamp area is located in Oscoda, and that area has generated about 20 such reports. Maybe more. Who knows. I am not certain anyone will ever get an accurate number of encounters because people are reticent about reporting them. In other words, people are reluctant due to the ridicule stemming from going public with them. So as outdoorsmen we go into areas blind sighted, unknowing of what others may have experienced, all because people dont want to be called names for reporting them.


Yes Joe roughly that area. I don't know if it's incidental or not, but most of these sightings have been in areas where there is a strong Amish community. Could it be that Bigfoot can sense the peacefulness and the fact that the Amish do not want the attention? Mio, Gladwin, and someone even mentioned Star City Rd. area west of Houghton Lake. All Amish communities. Bigfoot might know he is safe there.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> Yes Joe roughly that area. I don't know if it's incidental or not, but most of these sightings have been in areas where there is a strong Amish community. Could it be that Bigfoot can sense the peacefulness and the fact that the Amish do not want the attention? Mio, Gladwin, and someone even mentioned Star City Rd. area west of Houghton Lake. All Amish communities. Bigfoot might know he is safe there.


I see where your going with this but actually the Amish community in mio get ALOT of attention believe it or not. There's a few Amish stores outside of mio with a lot of cheap stuff that gets a lot of people through there.


----------



## NorthernMich

I saw a track last season I could not ID other than ummmmmmm ahhhhhh well you know 

son said he was glad he had his Glock with him lol

weird


----------



## steve myers

I have to think there is some other reason for the sightings people have had.With all the cameras and hunters out there would be confirmed sightings by now.Don't think there is anyBeast out there myself.


----------



## boutdun

Many years ago my buddy and I canoed down to the the first pullover an since this was a weekend trip we got ready to spend the night,I remember exactly as it was the 3rd of May an it started to sprinkle then it becames wet snow,with no tent we crawled under a 17' canoe an tried to make the most of it,long about midnight we heard the most god awful scream,it sounded like someone was torturing a women,needles to say we didn't get much sleep,a short time later we happened to be in Erno's archery an we told old Henry Erno about,he tought it was quite humerous,told us the noise was a bobcat,so much for the murder we thought we had heard


----------



## MIfishslayer91

steve myers said:


> I have to think there is some other reason for the sightings people have had.With all the cameras and hunters out there would be confirmed sightings by now.Don't think there is anyBeast out there myself.


Exactly. I could see how a paranoid or confused person could claim a bear standing on its hind legs, covered in hair, getting into something around camp could be mistaken for a Bigfoot I guess.


----------



## DoughBallzDeep

2508speed said:


> Yes Joe roughly that area. I don't know if it's incidental or not, but most of these sightings have been in areas where there is a strong Amish community. Could it be that Bigfoot can sense the peacefulness and the fact that the Amish do not want the attention? Mio, Gladwin, and someone even mentioned Star City Rd. area west of Houghton Lake. All Amish communities. Bigfoot might know he is safe there.


Bigfoot is employed by the Amish Mafia as an Enforcer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish

DoughBallzDeep said:


> Bigfoot is employed by the Amish Mafia as an Enforcer


:coolgleam


----------



## Silent Joe

Boutdun- I was looking at the photo of the car. I like the ride. It looks very good. Your post sounds eerily familiar to lots of them describing the scream. What County and Year did that occur? 

Other people describe the screams as a cross between that of lion&#8217;s roar and elephant while others say the scream sounds like a woman being hurt but deeper. Still others say it sounds like a baby screaming. 

A husband and wife living the rural life surrounded by acres of agricultural fields on side, swamp and thickets on the back and a national forest on the other love the quiet wilderness. One night she is frightened awake by screams from inside the woods that she says sounded like a woman being killed. She wakes her husband, who I doubt was sleeping anyways, and demands he go outside and see what it is&#8230;. He refused.


----------



## Silent Joe

Down below on the far left hand you will notice dates, the state, and brief details. 

Somebody asked a while back where's the body, where are the bones? Fact is many people do&#8230; This represents just tab bit of information out there and available if you look. 

1856; WV, Ohio; Bigfoot skeleton found, bullet holes in skull IBS
1858-01-00; KY, Adair; Giant skeletons found in Indian burial mound
1943-00-00; GA, unknown; bigfoot kills livestock, humans killed the bigfoot IBS
1958 or 1960; TN, Overton; Farmer kills a bigfoot
1960's; OR, Jefferson; Farmer shoots bigfoot, takes body home, other bigfoot's re-take body IBS
1965-01-00; OR, Klamath; Train hits and throws bigfoot into canyon, train stops, crew finds bigfoot dead IBS 
1965-00-00; WY, Teton; Coyote hunter shoots bigfoot in chest, it dies, they abandon it IBS
1969-12-00; MN, Winona; Two scientists examine possible bigfoot corpse
1980-05-00; WA, Cowlitz; 2 bigfoot bodies dredged from river sand after Mt. St. Helens eruption IBS
1999-08-00; NV, Lander; Fire injured bigfoot is allegedly given medical treatment and then taken away
2000-07-00; OR, Hood River; Possible dead bigfoot is seen on a highway IBS


----------



## Silent Joe

The real question that should be asked is, if this creature did not exist, why pray tell would states enact laws prohibiting "something that doesn't exist"? I am confused by this .... are you? 

In Jackson, MI during the early to mid-1920s, a 12-foot tall skeleton with black hair or fur was buried and uncovered. That would be as tall as two cornerbacks in football standing each other&#8217;s head. The news article did not actually make lots of news and was quickly glossed over and forgotten.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

DoughBallzDeep said:


> Bigfoot is employed by the Amish Mafia as an Enforcer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol too funny! Bigfoot and the Amish? I think 2508speed is spending a little to much time watching the discovery channel:lol:


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

Silent Jo--He was somewhere between Freesoil rd and Manistee on North Custer Rd. He wasn't sure exactly what year but I am pretty sure it was about 8 or 10 years ago.


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol too funny! Bigfoot and the Amish? I think 2508speed is spending a little to much time watching the discovery channel:lol:


What is this Amish Mafia you speak of?


----------



## BVW

> [Explilent Joe;5091785]The real question that should be asked is, if this creature did not exist, why pray tell would states enact laws prohibiting "something that doesn't exist"? I am confused by this .... are you?
> 
> In Jackson, MI during the early to mid-1920s, a 12-foot tall skeleton with black hair or fur was buried and uncovered. That would be as tall as two cornerbacks in football standing each other&#8217;s head. The news article did not actually make lots of news and was quickly glossed over and forgotten.


 Do you think this unidentified primate is a gigantapithicus?are they nocturnal? How do they maintain populations without inbreeding in such a small area without Any genetic diversity? Carnivorous or omnivorous? Obviously a ton of food would be needed to get to the needed caloric intake of a enormous 9 foot ape. how do you think they get enough food and yet not leave tracks that can be followed? Wouldn't they have to search outside of their secret caves to eat and feed an entire species of giant ape ? There must be enough of them to reproduce with others other than their own siblings and parents? How do they keep their populations low enough not to be detected but yet high enough to maintain a population? All the while going undetected? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## DFJISH

Silent Joe said:


> Down below on the far left hand you will notice dates, the state, and brief details.
> 
> Somebody asked a while back where's the body, where are the bones? Fact is many people do This represents just tab bit of information out there and available if you look.
> 
> 1856; WV, Ohio; Bigfoot skeleton found, bullet holes in skull IBS
> 1858-01-00; KY, Adair; Giant skeletons found in Indian burial mound
> 1943-00-00; GA, unknown; bigfoot kills livestock, humans killed the bigfoot IBS
> 1958 or 1960; TN, Overton; Farmer kills a bigfoot
> 1960's; OR, Jefferson; Farmer shoots bigfoot, takes body home, other bigfoot's re-take body IBS
> 1965-01-00; OR, Klamath; Train hits and throws bigfoot into canyon, train stops, crew finds bigfoot dead IBS
> 1965-00-00; WY, Teton; Coyote hunter shoots bigfoot in chest, it dies, they abandon it IBS
> 1969-12-00; MN, Winona; Two scientists examine possible bigfoot corpse
> 1980-05-00; WA, Cowlitz; 2 bigfoot bodies dredged from river sand after Mt. St. Helens eruption IBS
> 1999-08-00; NV, Lander; Fire injured bigfoot is allegedly given medical treatment and then taken away
> 2000-07-00; OR, Hood River; Possible dead bigfoot is seen on a highway IBS



I'm curious. Is there anyone else here that actually believes the stuff this person is posting?


----------



## Silent Joe

DFJISH- Please do not let the name fool you, I speak very well and understand English too! Thanks.


----------



## Silent Joe

BVW- Q: Do you think this unidentified primate is a gigantaithicus? A: That is some believe but I do not know. 

Q: are they nocturnal? A: They seem to function very well at night, according to John Green, a longtime researcher and well respected name in the topic subject.


----------



## Silent Joe

DVW- Q: How to they maintain populations without inbreeding in such a small area without Any genetic diversity? A: My degree in college was Community Development and I claim no expertise in genetic heredity but there does seem to be plenty of suggestions or sightings of infant "monkey looking apes" with big male and females with breast being sighted. So I assume their is a thriving population someplace. 

Q: Carnivorous or omnivorous? A: I tried to limit post with a variety topics, but there are plenty reports indicating these meat eaters as well as plant eaters. They have been seen eating coyote's, rabbit, dogs, deer, corn on the cob, they love blueberries, apples, even dog food. They have been known to eat just about anything.


----------



## Silent Joe

DVW - These all very good questions. Q: Obviously a ton of food would be needed to get to the needed caloric intake of a enormous 9 foot ape. how do you think they get enough food and yet not leave tracks that can be followed? 

A: --Fisherman sees large black creature stepping into woods and found foot prints 16-17 inches long*MI
--Found 16 1/2 inches long and 9 1/2 inches wide, had 5 foot stride behind the house*MI 
--Found 17 inch giant human like foot prints and a corresponding path of broken branches*MI 
--Found 17 inch tracks, about three-quarters of an inch deep between the road and the woods*MI --Couple vacationing find huge humanoid footprints in snow*MI
--Coyote hunters fled after finding 14-16 inch footprints with 5 1/2 to 6 foot strides *MI
--Bare Footprint 13 inches 8 inches wide in fresh snow*MI
--Bear hunters find several large 15-16 inch and 8-10 inch fresh tracks with 4-foot strides in the mud*MI


----------



## Silent Joe

DMV- Q: Wouldn't they have to search outside of their secret caves to eat and feed an entire species of giant ape? 

A: Not sure what the question but I do not believe anyone has ever suggested these things in colonies or communities. I know I like to track quantities of creatures observed in a report but it is interesting to note. The most I ever heard of moving in a group was five being three large adults and two probably infant sized things. Other than that, I heard of three or four individual accounts of people seeing a group of three moving about. Remember all they need is food and water, Michigan has both.


----------



## Silent Joe

DVW- Q: There must be enough of them to reproduce with others other than their own siblings and parents? How do they keep their populations low enough not to be detected but yet high enough to maintain a population? All the while going undetected? 

A: There is plenty record of them being around in this state for a long time even before Michigan became a state. Following the War of 1812, settlers started moving further inland. Prior to and after the War of 1812 there were writings about these strange beings. Speed forward a few centuries and multiply the population to where we are now around 10 million and I think the odds of seeing one are greatly increased. My point is this are really seeing more or are we seeing what has always been here because there are 20 million eyes looking (one pair of eyes equals two eyes). Thanks for the questions they were very good.


----------



## 2508speed

DFJISH said:


> I'm curious. Is there anyone else here that actually believes the stuff this person is posting?


I got your back Silent Joe!


----------



## Petronius

Well, here's proof that Bigfoot does exist. Leonard Nimoy did some research on the subject. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJVYxd-X0rQ"]In Search Of... Bigfoot (1977) (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2508speed

Petronius, That video is too long! Keep it simple.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

2508speed said:


> I got your back Silent Joe!


Lol!!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## 2508speed

BVW said:


> Do you think this unidentified primate is a gigantapithicus?are they nocturnal? How do they maintain populations without inbreeding in such a small area without Any genetic diversity? Carnivorous or omnivorous? Obviously a ton of food would be needed to get to the needed caloric intake of a enormous 9 foot ape. how do you think they get enough food and yet not leave tracks that can be followed? Wouldn't they have to search outside of their secret caves to eat and feed an entire species of giant ape ? There must be enough of them to reproduce with others other than their own siblings and parents? How do they keep their populations low enough not to be detected but yet high enough to maintain a population? All the while going undetected? Inquiring minds want to know!


BVW, if I may? Where did we all come from? Adam and Eve? If you believe that, not saying you do or should, Was there any inbreeding? Same with Bigfoot. After a few offspring they move away. After awhile the offspring form tribes. And from these tribes they meet different tribes, and from these tribes, well etc. etc. etc.


----------



## 2508speed

I believe that Joe was right in that (Tribes) are small. 3-5 at the most.


----------



## Petronius

2508speed said:


> Petronius, That video is too long! Keep it simple.


OK, I changed it for you. This time it is the first of a three parter.


----------



## 2508speed

petronius said:


> OK, I changed it for you. This time it is the first of a three parter.


Thank you for keeping everyone interested.


----------



## 2508speed

You can't overload everyones thought process. Little bits as Silent Joe posts are the best! A little bit at a time is best to keep people interested.


----------



## FREEPOP

Bigfoot inbreeding, heaven forbid!

http://Bigfoot Christian Singles


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> Bigfoot inbreeding, heaven forbid!
> 
> http://Bigfoot Christian Singles


FREEPOP your link can't be displayed! Keep it civil!


----------



## Silent Joe

In case you have not heard or seen enough, chew on this a minute. As though things are strange enough, let me then introduce an article by Bruce Herald, dated March 19, 1899 and it says this: 

Title: Prehistoric Men Eleven Feet High

The mounds on the southside of Crystal Lake in Montcalm County, Michigan have been opened and a prehistoric race unearthed. One contained five skeletons and the other three&#8230;. 

&#8220;Some of the bones of the skeletons were well-preserved, showing that the dead men must have been persons of huge proportions. The lower jaw is immense. An ordinary jaw bone fits inside with ease. By measurement the distance from the top of the skull to the upper end of the thigh bone of the large skeleton was five feet, five inches. A doctor who was present state that the man must have been eleven feet high. One of the mounds was partially covered by a pine stump, three feet six inches in diameter, and the ground showed no signs of ever having been disturbed. The digging had to be among the roots, which had a large spread.&#8221; by Bruce Herald, dated March 19, 1899


----------



## Silent Joe

There is more to that article but you can read more if you're interested....

Source: http://moundbuilder.blogspot.com/2013_10_01_archive.html


----------



## 2508speed

Silent Joe said:


> There is more to that article but you can read more if you're interested....
> 
> Source: http://moundbuilder.blogspot.com/2013_10_01_archive.html


Thank you Silent Joe! Much appreciated.


----------



## 2508speed

I would like to thank Enigma for starting this thread a few years ago! He has opened many eyes on this subject. I posted about a year ago and was ridiculed by many! Silent Joe, you kept this thread out there and myself and am sure Enigma appreciates it as the OP! Again thank you.


----------



## 2508speed

I'm sorry, I just double checked, and it was started Jan. of this year. It's been a long hard road.


----------



## Silent Joe

Guys and Gals, if you have questions just ask. Try to keep them serious and on topic. If you have stories to share please do so, you're among friends. 

In Montcalm County there were nine encounters of sorts from 1978 through 2010.


----------



## Silent Joe

Stories are like fingerprints. In 1600, early Northern Michigan Potawatomi Native American tribes spoke of creatures, beings, if you will ... whom they called; "hairy faces" or red man who resembled humans and smelled bad. Early Potawatomi Native Americans of Upper Michigan had their first encounter in 1634 based on the story the drawings told. 

Somewhere in a cave, overlooking Lake Michigan in Delta County in Michigan's Upper Peninsula there is a cave. Inside the cave near Fayetteville, in Delta County now off limits to public by order of state and federal authorities are petroglyphs of a creature remarkably similar to the 1964 drawing of the Missouri "Momo" monster and the hand drawn 1965 &#8220;Monroe Monster.&#8221; Some of the best scientist and experts from our college towns dated the pictures inscribed in rock back to the 1600s. 

In a similar instance, it was known for some time between the 1920s and 1930s similar drawings were discovered in California hundreds of miles away in cave above a lake, and the drawings depicted man hunting a red-haired Wildman that lived in the caves. I shared a lot about myself in a short period but I for one do not believe in coincidences. 

Source: Potawatomi tribe still remembers original name Lake County Discovery Museum, By Diana Dretske, Daily Herald, Neighbor Section, March 18, 2001, page1 

Source: 1920's to 1930's; CA, Lake; man hunted red-haired wildmen that lived in caves above lake IBS

Any opinions comments or opinions?


----------



## Silent Joe

2508speed - No need to thank me my friend, I am just along for the journey.... just keeping it real.


----------



## FREEPOP

2508speed said:


> Thanks Silent Joe for chiming in! I'm at wits end dealing with these Wakos! I'm there to support the cause.


...and you consider what I posted, not civil. 

I think you should take a couple doses of reality and call me in the morning. :chillin:


----------



## 2508speed

There are also petroglyphs in the Thumb area of Michigan, east of Bay City! This is getting interesting! I always knew they were Nomadic. Joe in all sincerity, Do you think Bigfoot is closer to Neanderthal Man or **** Erectus?


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> ...and you consider what I posted, not civil.
> 
> I think you should take a couple doses of reality and call me in the morning. :chillin:


FREEPOPP if you can't contribute, please stay away!


----------



## Silent Joe

2508speed - "There are also petroglyphs in the Thumb area of Michigan, east of Bay City! This is getting interesting! I always knew they were Nomadic. Joe in all sincerity, Do you think Bigfoot is closer to Neanderthal Man or **** Erectus"? 

I really do not know where to pin the tail on that donkey. The more one learns it seems the less you really know. I guess if pressed to give an answer I would say that I am not prepared to answer that. You know, I really do not wish over-load folks with things because by the sounds of some of the posts they act like they never heard this before. Some may and others might not have ever given it a thought. 

I, (me speaking personally here) cannot cover my eyes clasp my hands over my ears and claim it cannot be so. Good, bad, or whatever somebody has to call it for what it is and find out more. 

Next thought, The Bay City angle is interesting though, any news articles or source information that you can post? I would really like to know more about that.


----------



## Silent Joe

Up around the Bay City area near a place called years ago, there was a incident where the law as called when the good folk reported a bipedal thing fighting with a German Shepard. They said the creature tossed the poor animal up on the roof of house... 

Also, up around that same area a poor fellow parked his car near the swampy shore of a river when a huge hairy thing on two legs crawls up out on the road. The report also reported in the newspaper I think, claimed the man suffered a nervous break down.


----------



## 2508speed

Thanks for your honesty on the Neanderthal- HomoErectus uestion. If I were more computer savy I could give you a link on the Prtroglyphs. They are I believearound the Gagetown area, East of Unionville. Someone will contribute I hope. They are real and I have seen them!


----------



## Silent Joe

Across the state years later, a truck driver for a food delivery service stopped alongside a quiet two lane road for his lunch break. It was summer and he was surrounded by tall corn on both sides.. The road was straight away and he could see far ahead and behind him for a long distance. Nobody around but him and his truck. After lunch he stepped out of his truck stretching and yawning when heard a commotion. Something was charging through the corn stalks. There before his eyes stood a huge hairy "dirty" looking man-thing growling. The driver forgets about his comfort break and runs to his truck, locks his door and speeds away grinding his gears as fast as the truck could drive.


----------



## 2508speed

Again, I wish Enigma would come in here and let us know if he is ok with the way this thread has gone. After all he started it. I won't post again until he says he is alright with it. Silent Joe, with all due respect I believe we need to give it a rest until Enigma gives his blessing. If you wish to continue, carry on. But we need Enigmas blessing! Until then Peace everyone!


----------



## 2508speed

I lied! One more post. It has truly been a pleasure Silent Joe. You are amazing!


----------



## Silent Joe

Thank you 2508speed, I will mark that down and make a point to look at it. I appreciate that. 

Have you or any of the readers here familiar with the Stonehedge? Do you know where that is located? It is in the U.K., but Michigan is suppose to have one too! In the lake some distance off-shore of Traverse City (I think) and below 40 feet of water. The scientist commissioned to study and chart the water made his discovery public some time ago. 

Now all of this stuff that I mentioned surely has a few scratching their heads wondering what the heck is he talking about right? Again, the information I read or collect is available to everyone if they take a moment to look. It goes back to my earlier remark about finding things that history courses or text books never mentioned.


----------



## Silent Joe

Very well and thank you and everyone for allowing me to share ....


----------



## BVW

Silent Joe said:


> DVW- Q: How to they maintain populations without inbreeding in such a small area without Any genetic diversity? A: My degreI have always in college was Community Development and I claim no expertise in genetic heredity but there does seem to be plenty of suggestions or sightings of infant "monkey looking apes" with big male and females with breast being sighted. So I assume their is a thriving population someplace.
> 
> Q: Carnivorous or omnivorous? A: I tried to limit post with a variety topics, but there are plenty reports indicating these meat eaters as well as plant eaters. They have been seen eating coyote's, rabbit, dogs, deer, corn on the cob, they love blueberries, apples, even dog food. They have been known to eat just about anything.


 Fascinating.. All this information you have but yet none have been found? Do you think the squatches are getting sloppy and letting people see them eat which could prove their existence by DNA? Also couldnt someone follow their tracks or take a pic of them doing this? Do sightings happen in snow? If not why? Is so , why hasn't anyone followed tracks or had real photos? You are aware harry and the Hendersons is just a movie right? Jk it seems you put a lot of time and energy into this but I hope you are just clowning around


----------



## 2508speed

BVW said:


> Fascinating.. All this information you have but yet none have been found? Do you think the squatches are getting sloppy and letting people see them eat which could prove their existence by DNA? Also couldnt someone follow their tracks or take a pic of them doing this? Do sightings happen in snow? If not why? Is so , why hasn't anyone followed tracks or had real photos? You are aware harry and the Hendersons is just a movie right? Jk it seems you put a lot of time and energy into this but I hope you are just clowning around


Agin I apologize. This is why I'm checking out! Haters hate and non believers will never believe! If you are good, you will live forever, If you are bad, You will die when you die! ( Mark Farner Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> I lied! One more post. It has truly been a pleasure Silent Joe. You are amazing!


Am I the only one that found this a little strange?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Am I the only one that found this a little strange?


Ahhhhhhh NO !! A bit disturbing to me !!!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## MIfishslayer91

I think we just watched 2508 fall in love :lol:...not kidding though


----------



## Creek-Chub

Nahh. They're one and the same. Well played sir. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi

2508speed said:


> Agin I apologize. This is why I'm checking out! Haters hate and non believers will never believe!



Good bye all both one of you. Take it to a big hairy squatch site where people want to believe in the make believe. Wrong crowd on this site. Cheers n jeers. Entertainment value exists or wouldn't go on and on.Wow over 300 posts.


On a serious note tho... all those blurry out of focus pictures of bigfoot they only seem to be able to capture... Not bad photography at all. They have now discovered that those were in fact in focus pictures. 
_Bigfoot himself is actually blurry!_


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Davelobi said:


> Good bye all both one of you. Take it to a big hairy squatch site where people want to believe in the make believe. Wrong crowd on this site. Cheers n jeers. Entertainment value exists or wouldn't go on and on.Wow over 300 posts.
> 
> 
> On a serious note tho... all those blurry out of focus pictures of bigfoot they only seem to be able to capture... Not bad photography at all. They have now discovered that those were in fact in focus pictures.
> _Bigfoot himself is actually blurry!_


Lol, thank you !!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Petronius

Silent Joe said:


> There is more to that article but you can read more if you're interested....
> 
> Source: http://moundbuilder.blogspot.com/2013_10_01_archive.html


There are some very interesting articles listed in that site. I especially like the one about the Ohio Mound Builders using mastodons as beasts of burden.


----------



## steve myers

And why do people think the screaming is a beast?Why would it scream as big as it is.lol.Also with everyone having a cellphone and still no pictures.Really there is guys that still believe in this.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

steve myers said:


> And why do people think the screaming is a beast?Why would it scream as big as it is.lol.Also with everyone having a cellphone and still no pictures.Really there is guys that still believe in this.


Yup, ole Silent Joe does !!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Yup, ole Silent Joe does !!!
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Don't forget about his twin clone brother 2508!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Don't forget about his twin clone brother 2508!


Oops my bad !!!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Enigma

Like I said before I didn't see any thing just heard it. But the doe we were watching walked over a 100 yards looking at what ever it was and when it yelled or made that noise the deer jump strait up about 3 feet high and it looked like a cartoon because of how fast the legs where moving in the air and when the deer hit the ground grass was flying every where and it was gone. I know people would make fun of this but, I do keep a open mine . if some one would like to post some thing they seen , i hope they do. And say the heck with every one else.But like I said before I see bigfoot you will all know hes real .because ill shoot him dead


----------



## 2508speed

Enigma said:


> Like I said before I didn't see any thing just heard it. But the doe we were watching walked over a 100 yards looking at what ever it was and when it yelled or made that noise the deer jump strait up about 3 feet high and it looked like a cartoon because of how fast the legs where moving in the air and when the deer hit the ground grass was flying every where and it was gone. I know people would make fun of this but, I do keep a open mine . if some one would like to post some thing they seen , i hope they do. And say the heck with every one else.But like I said before I see bigfoot you will all know hes real .because ill shoot him dead


You guys have thought that I'm Silen Joe, But I believe it is Enigma!


----------



## 2508speed

And I have never seen a deer jump 3' straight up in the air! I'm calling BS on that! Unless that deer was from Pinkney Mi. They jump higher because of the wolves.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> And I have never seen a deer jump 3' straight up in the air! I'm calling BS on that! Unless that deer was from Pinkney Mi. They jump higher because of the wolves.


You believe in Bigfoot but you don't think a deer can jump three feet in the air? If you get in the woods more you will find out that a whitetail can jump over three feet with ease and that Bigfoot isnt real


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> You believe in Bigfoot but you don't think a deer can jump three feet in the air? If you get in the woods more you will find out that a whitetail can jump over three feet with ease and that Bigfoot isnt real


Oh yeah! Well prove it! There is no way a deer can jump 3' in the air! When I shoot a deer they jump 3' down!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

How do you think deer jump fences that are 3' or higher?


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> How do you think deer jump fences that are 3' or higher?


Obviously you are one of those guys that hunt in a fenced in enclosure. I my self hunt in the wild like a true hunter should. I have never seen a fence where I hunt. So maybe a deer can jump over a fence! I prefer to hunt wild game.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> Obviously you are one of those guys that hunt in a fenced in enclosure. I my self hunt in the wild like a true hunter should. I have never seen a fence where I hunt. So maybe a deer can jump over a fence! I prefer to hunt wild game.


Nope I've never hunted in an enclosure or near a fence in my life, my main hunting grounds are in the huron national forest. Did I ever say I was hunting when I saw a deer jump a fence? NO. Obviously your the kind of guy that makes stupid assumptions. Hear a noise in the woods...Sasquatch. A deer jumps a fence...no doubt that means I'm hunting while I saw it, and in enclosed area. Btw man in those "enclosures" for deer hunting you speak of, the fences are high enough where the deer can't jump them anyway. Hence the word "enclosure"!!!


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Nope I've never hunted in an enclosure or near a fence in my life, my main hunting grounds are in the huron national forest. Did I ever say I was hunting when I saw a deer jump a fence? NO. Obviously your the kind of guy that makes stupid assumptions. Hear a noise in the woods...Sasquatch. A deer jumps a fence...no doubt that means I'm hunting while I saw it, and in enclosed area. Btw man in those "enclosures" for deer hunting you speak of, the fences are high enough where the deer can't jump them anyway. Hence the word "enclosure"!!!


I see you live in Clarkston? Is that right? About the wildest thing I ever saw there was Joe Walsh in about 1972! C'mon man, if you ever got in the woods you would pee your pants!


----------



## 2508speed

But anyway? What happened to Slent Joe?


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508speed said:


> I see you live in Clarkston? Is that right? About the wildest thing I ever saw there was Joe Walsh in about 1972! C'mon man, if you ever got in the woods you would pee your pants!


Just beacause your a little girl that's scared of a fake monkey man in the woods doesn't mean everyone else is to ya know!


----------



## 2508speed

He's a peaceful kind of guy.


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Just beacause your a little girl that's scared of a fake monkey man in the woods doesn't mean everyone else is to ya know!


I aint scared of nothing!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

2508, are you a bow hunter or gun hunter? Or both?


----------



## 2508speed

Sept the boogie man!


----------



## 2508speed

MIfishslayer91 said:


> 2508, are you a bow hunter or gun hunter? Or both?


I hunt with all three!


----------



## 2508speed

Fish slayer. Did you ever actually get in the woods? I mean at leasty a mile square section of woods in N. Mi. where the roads do not run a true north and south and you might have to use a compass to find your way? I doubt you have living in So. Mi. where everything is a true north and south east west boundry. There is more to deer hunting than southern Michigan.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

If your serious about the stuff you say, it really concerns me thinking about you in the woods with a gun. Especially if there's other "biped" creatures walking around (humans). A mentally unstable guy like yourself, thinking deer can't jump, there's mythical creatures walking around the woods with magic forcefields, sounds like its only a matter of time til your paranoid mind gets the best of you and you and you kill some poor hunter because you thought he was a 6 foot juvenile squatch.


----------

